# Drivers Who Really Really Want TIPS



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

When I set up my account I later changed my name in the Uber system to be more anonymous. (No, I'm not Muhammed... )

Anyway, as an oh so subtle way to try to get more TIPS just have UBER support change your DRIVER name....so it shows up on the pax side of the app....to....

*TIP!!!*

Tight ass customers will probably cancel you too so it's an instant screen(ing) tool as well.

Good luck!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> When I set up my account I later changed my name in the Uber system to be more anonymous.


How did you "later" change your name. Uber insists that your name match your drivers license.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> How did you "later" change your name. Uber insists that your name match your drivers license.


I probably shouldn't have said that. I just narrowed myself down on the list of suspicious Uber drivers speaking frankly at this forum.


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

There must be a way as I have picked up a Wink and a Z.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

good4life said:


> There must be a way as I have picked up a Wink and a Z.


You picked up passengers named Wink and Z....not drivers.


----------

